# ????



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

One of my babys,sky has this really strang isue about being pet in her cage. When I try to pet her she gets tense then cringes then sort of runs away.But when I pick her up and hold her she's...well...normal,All relaxed and enjoying everything around her.What,s with that???


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Just a personal quirk?


-shrug- Doesn't seem to be anything wrong with it, but I suggest you continue to pet her in her cage anyways, it may eventually carry out of the cage.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Personal quirk?? I guess that might be it... She's been like that since she was a fuzzy (2 month old) .....


----------



## Keackae23 (Feb 11, 2007)

She might just be a little scared because you're invading her territory or something....You should probably just continue to pet her and give her treats and stuff in the cage so she's not as scared.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Now she squeaks when I pet her!! She also nips but not hard enough to bite through a marshmellow... But she still acts like a normal rat out off her cage... whats with her?


----------

